# CSV issued in less than 2 weeks



## dbcme (Feb 22, 2014)

First time poster, posting here so hopefully calm the nerves of anyone concerned about processing time of CSV moving TOO fast. =) 

Submitted all paperwork to VFS Joburg 3rd week of April. Received SMS earlier this week the decision was made, but not available for pick-up for at least another day. Talk about rattled nerves! 

It was approved for 1 year - with a mention of obtaining employment contract for a renewal. It's strange because i'm already employed, but likely overlooked since I didn't include an employment contract originally. 

In summary... contrary to other experiences with south african government, things CAN move fast sometimes. And on that note, the VFS experience was rather spectacular, and no shortage of SMS real-time updates of where my application is physically at. 

Good luck all


----------



## Kickagainstxenophobia (Feb 9, 2016)

Congrats. I have a CSV , and still looking for a job. Am an engineer. Can u plz link me with a job?

Thanks.


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

Kickagainstxenophobia said:


> Congrats. I have a CSV , and still looking for a job. Am an engineer. Can u plz link me with a job?
> 
> Thanks.


@Kickagainstxenophobia - Try Adzuna.

@dbcme - yes, you'll have to submit now with that contract of employment.


----------



## Kickagainstxenophobia (Feb 9, 2016)

I have tried all the job portals. From Pnet to career junction to all other online job agents.


----------



## clivemalungah (Sep 27, 2014)

Seems CSV is very quick now submitted on the 4th of May and collected my Visa today issued for 5 years.


----------

